# Do any of the OTT DVRs have options?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do any of the OTT DVR apps like Sling, YTTV, Fubo, etc... have any recording options besides All or New Only? Specifically I'd like manual padding for things I know are going to run over and a Keep at Most setting so I don't end up with a 100 episodes of a program that I forget to watch for a while.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Do any of the OTT DVR apps like Sling, YTTV, Fubo, etc... have any recording options besides All or New Only? Specifically I'd like manual padding for things I know are going to run over and a Keep at Most setting so I don't end up with a 100 episodes of a program that I forget to watch for a while.


YouTube TV is unlimited DVR so they do not which is one of the benefits.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

smark said:


> YouTube TV is unlimited DVR so they do not which is one of the benefits.


I don't understand your reply. Not having features is a benefit?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I don't understand your reply. Not having features is a benefit?


The benefit is since it's unlimited, you just add a show to the library and it just records everything. There is a 9 month limit but you don't have to worry about space. It's generally also smart enough with the program since technically everything is recorded.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

smark said:


> The benefit is since it's unlimited, you just add a show to the library and it just records everything. *There is a 9 month limit* but you don't have to worry about space. It's generally also smart enough with the program since technically everything is recorded.


That's a deal breaker for me. I regularly will save shows for entire seasons, sometimes multiple seasons, then binge watch them all at once.

Sling says it's unlimited time, but 50 hours of space. But with shows that repeat regularly, like a daily news show, you'd have to be pretty diligent or it would eat up all of your space quickly.

Fubo seems to have the same type of system, but with a 500 hour DVR, but still the only recording options are "New only" or "All". No keep at most and no manual padding. (plus it's expensive)


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's a deal breaker for me. I regularly will save shows for entire seasons, sometimes multiple seasons, then binge watch them all at once.
> 
> Sling says it's unlimited time, but 50 hours of space. But with shows that repeat regularly, like a daily news show, you'd have to be pretty diligent or it would eat up all of your space quickly.
> 
> Fubo seems to have the same type of system, but with a 500 hour DVR, but still the only recording options are "New only" or "All". No keep at most and no manual padding. (plus it's expensive)


Well it continuously records episodes so it would probably keep adding. Keep in mind the OnDemand version would be probably available if a show expires that was recorded. Not to mention the network web site.

Alternatively, sign up for the cheapest plan that you can (probably Sling) with the channels you want and use their TV Everywhere logins with Channels DVR and record them to a drive if you are concerned.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

smark said:


> Well it continuously records episodes so it would probably keep adding. Keep in mind the OnDemand version would be probably available if a show expires that was recorded. Not to mention the network web site.
> 
> Alternatively, sign up for the cheapest plan that you can (probably Sling) with the channels you want and use their TV Everywhere logins with Channels DVR and record them to a drive if you are concerned.


The only problem with Sling VOD and network apps is that they have forced commercials. I'd rather no watch something then be forced to watch commercials.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The only problem with Sling VOD and network apps is that they have forced commercials. I'd rather no watch something then be forced to watch commercials.


Then do as I said since Channels will strip commercials out if you want to as it records the live streams where those channels have them on their sites. You can even do Locast for locals or do an antenna.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

smark said:


> Then do as I said since Channels will strip commercials out if you want to as it records the live streams where those channels have them on their sites. You can even do Locast for locals or do an antenna.


I didn't realize "Channels DVR" was a device. I thought you were referring to the individual channel apps.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I didn't realize "Channels DVR" was a device. I thought you were referring to the individual channel apps.


It's software you would run on your own hardware. $80 a year but worth it for that functionality and the ability to record to your own drives. I have it setup in UnRaid as a docker.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree, you should set up a Channels DVR server and set it up to use TV Everywhere with your OTT or cable provider of choice (or both, and all OTA and Locast [and if I lived in a Locast market, I would have already done this]).

What channels are available?

Every TV Everywhere App available for your Live TV Streaming Service

Channels DVR is what TiVo should have become, except provide a box that works without having to manually built your own server (IE Fire TV Recast, but way more awesome and versatile).


----------

